# Fox Squirrels



## Etter2 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've killed 2 in my life.  The first was at redlands wma when I was a poor college kid.  I didn't have the money at the time to mount it so I ate it.  It was black with a white nose and stomach and was beautifully furred.  I've regretted it ever since.  I've seen a ton of them over the years but never killed one since.  

I was hunting down in Screven county with a buddy last week and decided to kill one for the wall.  There are a bunch of them in that area in a variety of color phases.  This one happened to be the standard silver/black/white and was big and beautifully furred.  Post some pics of your fox squirrel kills or mounts.  

I doubt I'll ever kill another.  They're still rare in most areas and don't taste all that great.  Plus they're just cool to see.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome man !!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice,  I have a lemon in my freezer that needs to go to the taxi bad.


----------



## Kiwi042 (Dec 27, 2011)

They are awesome.  Here are a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## Marshall R (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like I got your original squirrel.  Shot this one last year before last.  Shot another one just like it last year.  Saw another one just like it about a week ago, just down the road from where the other two were shot. 

Marshall


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2011)

...


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Dec 27, 2011)

We have several color phases in the Carolinas.


----------



## Etter2 (Dec 28, 2011)

DAVE INMAN said:


> We have several color phases in the Carolinas.




Wow.  You must be covered with them up there!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2011)

I never have killed one...Only see one or two a year....I just love watching them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2011)

Some of the areas I hunt down here are wrapped up in em. All colors except red. I can only remember seein` just one red one down here. They`re fun to watch.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 28, 2011)

i was deer hunting some national forrest 3 years ago i was on one side of the road and my dad was on the other when we met back up at the truck both of us pretty much had the same story to tell we had both discovered fox squirel and we each had one come within 6 feet of us on the same log we were settin on i had never seen a fox squirel til that day neither had my dad now when you go to that area you can count atleast 30 playing all in the trees around you i try not to kill em because there are a rare thing around the house here in north ga


----------



## Bethelcreek (Dec 28, 2011)

*black fox squirrel*

this one was a unique color


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 28, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> I've killed 2 in my life.  The first was at redlands wma when I was a poor college kid.  I didn't have the money at the time to mount it so I ate it.  It was black with a white nose and stomach and was beautifully furred.  I've regretted it ever since.  I've seen a ton of them over the years but never killed one since.
> 
> I was hunting down in Screven county with a buddy last week and decided to kill one for the wall.  There are a bunch of them in that area in a variety of color phases.  This one happened to be the standard silver/black/white and was big and beautifully furred.  Post some pics of your fox squirrel kills or mounts.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever kill another.  They're still rare in most areas and don't taste all that great.  Plus they're just cool to see.



I call that the Executioner. 

We have those in light as well as cinnimon colored, and then all black with white tipped ears and nose.

Best to kill them after the first frost for mounting. If you kill them in early season, they have wolves and might lose all their hair when the taxidermist tries to mount them.


----------



## bowtie (Jan 2, 2012)

here are two of mine


----------



## jerome (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never killed one but I've seen a few in Clay Co. yrs. ago every time I was deer hunting and was affraid my 06 wouldn't leave much to mount . The best looking one was mostly white with some dark brown on its head and tail it would have been a awsome mount .


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been years since I killed one. Shot a few as a kid. Don't see them much anymore up here where I hunt.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2012)

Just to danged pretty in my book to shoot them!  Plus, not many around my area!


----------



## jason bales (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont really hunt squirrels much anymore but here is a few mounts from when I did and one that a friend killed today with me first time out this year for both of us and he got one.


----------



## jamo76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 22, 2012)

My yard is slam ate up with them.  Never shot 1 bu i'm not saying i never will


----------



## HCREB (Jan 22, 2012)

*fox squirrels*

three of us got one each!!! I want a black color phase now!


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2012)

I never saw one in NE GA where I grew up.  Seen three since I have lived in this area.  Never took a shot at one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2012)

I never seen a live one in my life, but I've always wanted to. They're a fascinating looking critter. Wish we had them here.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 26, 2012)

I fish a private lake in Hurtsboro,AL that sits in the middle of a pecan orchard.This place is covered in them.I've seen every color I think they come in.I've had the owner let me harvest a few from time to time.Seen a solid white one 1 time but never could find it again to harvest it.I've mounted 2 grays w/black mask and a solid black one.There is a real nice cinnamon I want to harvest before season goes out.Beautiful creatures.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jan 26, 2012)

When I was younger I used to see them all the time but most of the time I was deer hunting or riding a 4wheeler around without a gun. Now I hardly ever see them. I have seen maybe 2 in the last 3-4 years. I've always wanted to kill one though.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 26, 2012)

NCHillbilly I see you post alot Im gonna send you a friend request


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems as if we have as many fox as gray on the land I hunt but I just can't bring myself to pay the money for a mount but they are cool to look at.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's the one's I had mounted.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2012)

Really like the mounts! That black one is awesome 282.


----------



## 5 string (Feb 8, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## HossBog (Feb 9, 2012)

They are beautiful crits for sure. I have killed a few when I was younger hunting in southeast GA, but I don't like them as much as grey squirrels for eating, and in our area, I don't see many of them. So, I don't kill them any more. I think they are more plentiful in the southeast part of the state, maybe in southern zone, but I rarely see them north of the fall line.


----------

